# Anyone have a rupes to demo at Waxstock?



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Unsure if this is the right place to post this, but will anyone at Waxstock have a rupes to demo? currently use flex vrg, but interested to see the difference in the flesh rather than buy one and hate it!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

After using them both i much preferred the solid feel and movement of the flex, Im sure there will be one or two to demo at waxstock


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

There will be a Big Foot at the Tool Bar/Demo Bench, but also a Big Foot demo by Rupes themselves at the same stand as part of the tuition/demo programme - see schedule on the day.

Plus Rupes have a stand themselves.

So there is more Big Foot action than on a Yeti hunting trip to the Himalayas.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Waxstock said:


> There will be a Big Foot at the Tool Bar/Demo Bench, but also a Big Foot demo by Rupes themselves at the same stand as part of the tuition/demo programme - see schedule on the day.
> 
> Plus Rupes have a stand themselves.
> 
> So there is more Big Foot action than on a Yeti hunting trip to the Himalayas.


:buffer:

Sounds good can't wait! - thanks for the update..


----------

